# BFD Questions MIDI, PHASE



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

1) I was reading BruceK's BFD review it noted that the BFD generates a phase shift in the signal. How big of an issue is it? Would it ever be a problem? 

2) Without the MIDI cable will REW automatically generate the filter settings like those pictured in the help guide?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-forum/35-bfd-guide-quick-links-faq-tips.html#post1063


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> the BFD generates a phase shift in the signal. How big of an issue is it? Would it ever be a problem?


Phase shift isn't a concern over the bandwidth where a sub acts alone. You can't hear a phase shift. The concern is when another speaker is also outputting a signal that can then result in cancellation. This bandwidth of concern is through the crossover region. That's why a sub has a phase control to compensate for cancellations or additions over the crossover area.



> Without the MIDI cable will REW automatically generate the filter settings


Yes, the midi cable is only used to download filters from REW into the BFD. They are just as easily entered by hand. I have never owned or used the midi cable. I would have my filters entered before you had the cable hooked up. 

brucek


----------

